# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] I can't move my page breaks in Page Break Preview

## btaft

I suddenly can't adjust my page breaks in any Excel spreadsheet while in Page
Break Preview.  Is there some option to turn it on and off?

----------


## Debra Dalgleish

Is drag and drop enabled? To check, choose Tools>Options
On the Edit tab, add a check mark to Allow cell drag and drop.

btaft wrote:
> I suddenly can't adjust my page breaks in any Excel spreadsheet while in Page
> Break Preview.  Is there some option to turn it on and off?


--
Debra Dalgleish
Excel FAQ, Tips & Book List
http://www.contextures.com/tiptech.html

----------


## CaptainQuattro

If the scaling option in File Page Setup is set to 

Fit to . . . instead of Adjust to . . .
you won't be able to override the page breaks.

----------


## robertestonge

"btaft" wrote:

> I suddenly can't adjust my page breaks in any Excel spreadsheet while in Page
> Break Preview.  Is there some option to turn it on and off?

----------


## Gord Dibben

Do you have more than one sheet selected?

If so, you should see [Group] in the title bar.

Right-click on a sheet tab and "ungroup sheets"


Gord Dibben  MS Excel MVP

On Tue, 20 Jun 2006 14:39:02 -0700, robertestonge
<robertestonge@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:

>
>
>"btaft" wrote:
>
>> I suddenly can't adjust my page breaks in any Excel spreadsheet while in Page
>> Break Preview.  Is there some option to turn it on and off?

----------


## Ragdyer

Another possible fix:

<Tools> <Options> <Edit> tab,
And *CHECK*
"Allow Cell Drag & Drop".
--
HTH,

RD

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please keep all correspondence within the NewsGroup, so all may benefit !
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Gord Dibben" <gorddibbATshawDOTca> wrote in message
news:27tg925pmpt1jtqed9rfeoa8spc5klc4rd@4ax.com...
> Do you have more than one sheet selected?
>
> If so, you should see [Group] in the title bar.
>
> Right-click on a sheet tab and "ungroup sheets"
>
>
> Gord Dibben  MS Excel MVP
>
> On Tue, 20 Jun 2006 14:39:02 -0700, robertestonge
> <robertestonge@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:
>
>>
>>
>>"btaft" wrote:
>>
>>> I suddenly can't adjust my page breaks in any Excel spreadsheet while in
>>> Page
>>> Break Preview.  Is there some option to turn it on and off?
>

----------


## JTE

I had this issue today, only the vertical page break was affected on one page, all other vertical page breaks worked. I discovered it was because I had some fields hidden. Once I un-hid those fields and adjusted the size of some of the fields I was able to get the page breaks to move.  This fixed my problem.

----------


## maw230

> Do you have more than one sheet selected?
> 
> If so, you should see [Group] in the title bar.
> 
> Right-click on a sheet tab and "ungroup sheets"
> 
> 
> Gord Dibben  MS Excel MVP
> 
> ...



This was my issue.  Thanks for all the replies here.

----------

